# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Lexapro in combinatie met het mirenaspiraal

## kokaatje

Hoi allemaal,

Ik heb nu al 1,5 jaar een mirenaspiraal en slik nu sinds 2 maanden het medicijn lexapro 10 mg. per dag. Maar ik voel me sinds 2 weken misselijk,vermoeid , ben duizelig,heb ontzettend gevoelige borsten (en ze worden groter) en me buik is opgezet en hard . Nou wordt ik door het spiraal niet meer ongesteld en ik weet ook niet meer wat mijn periode is of moet zijn. Ik vraag me alleen af zou het kunnen dat de lexapro het spriaaltje minder goed laten werken waardoor ik nu misschien zwanger ben? Of is het de cominatie waardoor mijn hormonen misschien een beetje raar doen?? Ik kan er niks over vinden op internet en een zwangerschapstest doen kan maar ik weet niet wanneer je zo'n test moet doen.. na hoeveel dagen enz. Ik hoop echt dat iemand een tips kan geven.

alvast bedankt.

groetjes

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Misselijkheid kan gewoon een bijwerking zijn, maar de rest ?
Soms is het niet precies na te gaan en sommige wisselwerkingen zijn nog niet bekend. 
Het enige advies wat ik je kan geven is doe gewoon een zwangerschapstest. Het liefst met ochtend urine want die heeft het langst in de blaas gezeten en bevat de meeste hormonen.
Is de test negatief, neem dat gewoon contact op met je behandelend arts.

----------

